# Does Tvcatchup.com work outside the UK?



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Off to Spain for a month in March and I am just wondering if Tvcatchup.com will provide me with any of the usual UK channels (BBC, ITV, Ch4/5 etc) or will it require a VPN (can’t be arsed with one of them) 

I have the latest Kodi (Covenant) on laptop so will be able to access films etc.

Any expats out there using Tvcatchup? 

Andy


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Works without vpn cannot be used with an adblocker.I use it most days in Spain all main channels ok.


Can also use Easy View.eu


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ooooo another one to try, thanks Bilbaoman!!!!

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bilbaoman said:


> Works without vpn cannot be used with an adblocker.I use it most days in Spain all main channels ok.
> 
> Can also use Easy View.eu


Gotcha, another one to add to my list.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/78...-thread-if-you-still-watching-posting-32.html


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi andy

no problems here in portugal

wife watches it a lot mainly for soaps and runs fine on her ipad

is your kodi covanent working as mine stopped recently


barry


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I haven't tried it myself but am assured that BBC iplayer now works aboard as long as you sign into your account with your registered logon.

Dick


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> I haven't tried it myself but am assured that BBC iplayer now works aboard as long as you sign into your account with your registered logon.
> 
> Dick


I´m in Germany and it tells me it only works in the UK


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here´s what it says.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Here´s what it says.


Have you registered with them as a licence payer in the UK Jan. Using iplayer and PC or tablet?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are not licence payers in the UK, does that make a difference then?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi andy
> 
> is your kodi covanent working as mine stopped recently
> 
> barry


I hope so! Only installed last week. Can't check at the moment, Mrs P is watching TV at present.

Andy


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> Have you registered with them as a licence payer in the UK Jan. Using iplayer and PC or tablet?


Not possible to watch outside the UK according to this:-


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Have a read of this Jan, especially the last sentence.

http://www.wired.co.uk/article/bbc-iplayer-to-require-login-from-2017

Dick


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> Have a read of this Jan, especially the last sentence.
> 
> http://www.wired.co.uk/article/bbc-iplayer-to-require-login-from-2017
> 
> Dick


So you folks who have the UK licence are OK, its us poor old expats who can´t have the pleasure of all those lovely programs :grin2:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Or find someone here (family? ) Who has a TV licence and postcode and doesn't use iplayer much:laugh:

Dick


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi andy

did you install kodi yourself


if so where did you get the info from

i have tried to re install and failed


barry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi andy
> 
> did you install kodi yourself
> 
> ...


Sadly I am nothing like computer savvy enough to do it. My son in law did it. I was watching but he lost me after about 20 second after he delved into "add ons". I am pretty sure he didnt touch Kodi other to uninstall Specto that Kodi used in the past, but just installed Covenant. He was consulting his phone all the time so I expect there are detailed instructions available on the net. I'll ask him.

Maybe our resident expert Barryd could assist??

C'mon Barry, your expertise is needed here.

Andy


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

If you have the patience there are various tutorials and videos online for installation guides....

When mine stops working for some reason or another I can spend many a happy hour following some guide or other on my phone whilst I input the instructions in kodi and addons.

I glaze over eventually and am using TVCatchup now which is so straight forward for live TV


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barry

Son in law consulted, his response?? “I Google searched Kodi and Covenant installation and followed the instructions”

Not a huge help i’m afraid.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have been watching via 'easyview.eu' all week now with no problems. Thanks to _bilbaoman_.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> We have been watching via 'easyview.eu' all week now with no problems. Thanks to _bilbaoman_.
> 
> Ray.


Thanks for the info Ray, it's installed on my laptop ready for March!

I am happy to add MY thanks to Bilbaoman to yours.

Enjoy your stay!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Andy. So far so good except it's a bit chilly in the new flat mainly cos it's enormous and difficult to heat evenings.
We are going to lunch with the owner of the old apartment who has been let down twice on the sale of his block.
Lots of campers on the large parking area just by the fishing cabins at €1.50 a night. In fact we see campers just about everywhere.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

just was wandering where you are
sounds like armacao de pera

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi ray
> just was wandering where you are
> sounds like armacao de pera barry


Yep, just seen your post Barry.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have just tried easyview.eu for the first time and it works well although about 45 seconds behind live TV


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, not sure how to get beyond the usual dozen channels though.

Ray.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I tried out tvmucho.com you can try it free for 1 hour a day. Seems to work very well. If you have an android tv box/kodi box you can download the app then run it on your tv, change channels etc. just like being home.


----------

